# Xen - pygrub but no pvgrub

## Scorpion265

Any reason why there is no support for PV-GRUB with xen 3.4.1? It's got pygrub, but that's quite old, and there are security issues with it. Also curious as to why the xen-sources haven't been updated yet. Is anyone maintaining those packages?

----------

## Scorpion265

bump, anyone have any info on this at all?

----------

## newtonian

According to this post, Gentoo Xen ebuilds do not support pv-grub because

it downloads external packages during the build process.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ... pv-grub is built by running Make stubdom.
> 
> The Gentoo Xen ebuilds do not support building stubdom because it
> ...

 

http://lists.xensource.com/archives/html/xen-users/2010-09/msg00804.html

Peter Grobe wrote an overlay which works great to install pv-grub.  I'm in the process of writing a howto in the forums.  I got it working on an old Xen 3.3 kernel using Peter's overlay, but have yet to figure out how to include more than 1 partition and configure the serial console.  Will post the howto link once completed.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/236380

Cheers,

----------

## newtonian

I put together a little howto using the Peter's overlay:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6525448.html#6525448

Hope this helps.

Cheers,

----------

